# Rumor about Sikth Reunion?



## AeonSolus (Jan 22, 2009)

> Reunion album / tour. They said they were basically done writing their 3rd album. WTF SIKTH.



Is that even true?, IF so... i'll buy a plane ticket to wherever the reunion tour starts just to see them live!

Pleeaaseee tell me it's true...


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 22, 2009)

Where did you hear that from?
They did have lots of material written for their 3rd album, but I know of no intention for a reunion in the near future.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2009)

where is that quoted from?  I'd need to see that.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 22, 2009)

We can only hope...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope it happens. Death of a Dead Day is one of my favourite albums ever.


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ Agree'd


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2009)

Doesn't seem believable, but I can still dream anyway.


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 22, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Doesn't seem believable, but I can still dream anyway.


+1
It would be fucking awesome if it happened.
I still can't wait to hear more from Within the Void and anything at all from Minutes


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't tease me!


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt it unfortunately. Dan and Justin are busy with WellerHill production, Pin's back to teaching, Mikee has a new project...HOWEVER I do know for a fact that some of the members were starting up a new project with Alex from Cry For Silence. If they did get back together though that would be utterly fucking epic!!!


----------



## Nats (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm guessing with the love this forum shows that band i should probably check them out


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 23, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Where did you hear that from?
> They did have lots of material written for their 3rd album, but I know of no intention for a reunion in the near future.



Yeah as Nolly says it's not really any revelation that they had material written for the third album, in fact they had most of it written before the end of the last DOADD tour. I can only imagine that someone's heard this having come down the line as chinese whispers do, and has mistaken it for a recent revelation and assumed it means they've been working on stuff again.


----------



## svart (Jan 23, 2009)

would be cool to see them reunite!


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 23, 2009)

Nats said:


> i'm guessing with the love this forum shows that band i should probably check them out



You should listen to The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out.... immediately.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 23, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> +1
> It would be fucking awesome if it happened.
> I still can't wait to hear more from Within the Void and anything at all from Minutes



Minutes is some of the best i've ever heard. Its Unbelievable!


----------



## ICX357 (Jan 23, 2009)

They're taking their good ol' time not posting music on their myspace(Within the Void & Minutes). Can't wait.


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 23, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Minutes is some of the best i've ever heard. Its Unbelievable!


Lucky bastard 
Any idea when they'll be releasing anything?


----------



## _detox (Jan 23, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> Lucky bastard
> Any idea when they'll be releasing anything?



+2 

I check the Myspace every few weeks hoping for something, because it just sounds like the greatest project ever.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 24, 2009)

ICX357 said:


> They're taking their good ol' time not posting music on their myspace(Within the Void & Minutes). Can't wait.



I know for a fact that Within The Void will be worth the wait, I have a feeling that once they get a vocalist and get something released, I might actually like them MORE than SikTh. Me and Nolly get taught by Jamie and he's played us some of the scratch tracks that him and Pin work on, and by fucking god is it good.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2009)

If Sikth re-united i would be a very happy panda.


----------



## Chritar (Jan 24, 2009)

shit would be wild


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 24, 2009)

Highly doubt it'd happen. Here's hoping I'm totally wrong....


----------



## Nats (Jan 28, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> You should listen to The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out.... immediately.



listening to the album now. wow


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 28, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> You should listen to The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out.... immediately.



 This is pure Sikth in the most raw form I can think of.


----------



## Nats (Jan 29, 2009)

where can i buy The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out for under $50? 

this album is incredible


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 29, 2009)

It would be awesome! I hope it's true...


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nats said:


> where can i buy The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out for under $50?
> 
> this album is incredible



CDuniverse has is for $41. That's the cheapest I've seen if for new, but you can get it for ~$21 used off Amazon.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 29, 2009)

It's that expensive in the US?? My mate got his at a gig for about £8, then got it signed by the whole band...then gave it away to his girlfriend AFTER she dumped him


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, we can get Death of a Dead Day for the price of a normal disc, but TTaDaDO is pretty much "import only".


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jan 29, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> It's that expensive in the US?? My mate got his at a gig for about &#163;8, then got it signed by the whole band...then gave it away to his girlfriend AFTER she dumped him



Man.. I don't call him dumb..... but that was not a very clever attitude.. 

that's a sikth album for god sake


----------



## Groff (Jan 29, 2009)

Randy said:


> Yeah, we can get Death of a Dead Day for the price of a normal disc, but TTaDaDO is pretty much "import only".



Amazon.com has it up for MP3 download... $7.99 for the whole album.  ...Might pick this up when I get home.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 29, 2009)

Groff said:


> Amazon.com has it up for MP3 download... $7.99 for the whole album.  ...Might pick this up when I get home.



That's how I got it


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay for online digital distribution!!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jan 14, 2012)

Necrobump, I know, but with good reason. Literally 4 hours ago an official SikTh facebook page went online. Figured this might be of interest to many.


----------



## cfrank (Jan 14, 2012)

b1gm3 said:


> Necrobump, I know, but with good reason. Literally 4 hours ago an official SikTh facebook page went online. Figured this might be of interest to many.



SikTh (official) - Merch | Facebook

"So here it is!!! The first Official SikTh Merchandise store.
This page is run by the band - and only the band.

We've been blown away by the continued support we've had from our fans even though we split up a while back now. There's been a constant demand for merchandise so we thought we'd make it happen. We are starting with one of the old designs. We intend to add more designs If all goes well.

And before you all ask, NO we are not reforming - not yet. Some point in the future maybe, but as for 2012, all we have for you is T-Shirts and a thank you for making us all feel proud of what we achieved in SikTh."

Merch is enough... for now


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 14, 2012)

Nats said:


> where can i buy The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out for under $50?
> 
> this album is incredible



eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

around $15


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 14, 2012)

Semi-relevant, what ever happened to that project that Mikee was doing with Adrian Smith? I remember hearing about it a year or so ago but nothing since then.

EDIT:Nevermind, just saw it on MetalSucks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 14, 2012)

I got all excite


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2012)

"And yes, theres unfinished business. We will be back! We all feel a collective rage at the lack of uniqueness in Metal and feel we still offer something important. We are also confident that we haven't reached our 'St Anger' stage of losing all perspective yet ;-). But a reunion won't happen for a while!"


----------



## themike (Jan 14, 2012)

The Contortionist just randomly posted a link to the Sikth FB - sign, or coincidence


----------



## codync (Jan 14, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> The Contortionist just randomly posted a link to the Sikth FB - sign, or coincidence



The Contortionist probably just really likes Sikth.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 14, 2012)

I had never heard of Sikth until about 6 months ago and randomly found a used copy of Death of a Dead Day at the only place that sells CD's in my town. Somehow, I managed to completely luck out as the liner notes were signed by the entire band! And it only cost me 5 bucks.

Yup, sometimes my life can be pretty awesome. 

To be more on topic - I would be *supremely* stoked to see them get back together and am digging their openness towards the idea....


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 14, 2012)

I just got an email from youtube letting me know my video cover of the SikTh song Scent Of The Obscene has been flagged for copywritten material (by which they mean the song), this is a video that has been online for almost a year now, and youtube normally gets that stuff immediately.

It would appear there is more movement behind the curtains than we are being led to believe.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 14, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> It would appear there is more movement behind the curtains than we are being led to believe.



You couldn't have said that any more dramatically. 

Anyway, if Sikth did reunite, it would be the best thing to happen this year. I think we're gonna get to know of this pretty soon since if rumours are false they're gonna get blocked fast by an authority and well... if they don't get blocked, I'd say there's a good possibility for Sikth to reunite. Time will tell.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> The Contortionist just randomly posted a link to the Sikth FB - sign, or coincidence



Probably because the page is less than 24h old and it's getting pimped by everyone.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 14, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> I just got an email from youtube letting me know my video cover of the SikTh song Scent Of The Obscene has been flagged for copywritten material (by which they mean the song), this is a video that has been online for almost a year now, and youtube normally gets that stuff immediately.
> 
> It would appear there is more movement behind the curtains than we are being led to believe.



Or they're scared as fuck about SOPA.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 14, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> I just got an email from youtube letting me know my video cover of the SikTh song Scent Of The Obscene has been flagged for copywritten material (by which they mean the song), this is a video that has been online for almost a year now, and youtube normally gets that stuff immediately.
> 
> It would appear there is more movement behind the curtains than we are being led to believe.



That's kind of douchy someone flagged your cover video...like really?


----------



## Joeywilson (Jan 14, 2012)

I knew that there was a reason that I couldn't stop masturbating today!


----------



## Metalus (Jan 15, 2012)

If Sikth reunites it would explain the end of the Mayan Calendar


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 15, 2012)

Nats said:


> i'm guessing with the love this forum shows that band i should probably check them out




Damn right. Easily one of the greatest modern metal bands ever, and most Stateside have never heard of them. They laid the ground work for what so many bands today pass off as their own.


----------



## Darkanus (Jan 16, 2012)

oops..*repost*


----------



## DLG (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 16, 2012)

I think, my day has just been made


----------



## Jontain (Jan 16, 2012)

Would love to see this but with most of the members busy on other projects I doubt this is something we will see soon, which is a shame.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 16, 2012)

Jontain said:


> Would love to see this but with most of the members busy on other projects I doubt this is something we will see soon, which is a shame.



i dunno, musicians these days (especially in the metal scene) jump back and forth between projects quite often and quickly- if not entirely abandoning highly successful projects at extremely unfortunate times in the recording/releasing process.

i'm not saying it's going to happen but commitment seems to be a pretty foreign term these days.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 16, 2012)

Darkanus said:


> hmmm...There's a new SikTh facebook page, opened 2 days ago and already got about 6000 fans.
> "The official Sikth page. Run by the band."
> SikTh (official) | Facebook
> What do you guys think?



EDIT: Repost.


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 16, 2012)

I will not be getting my hopes up. Id love to hear some new Sikth songs someday, but I've come to terms with them being broken up. Stuff like this just gives me a false sense of hope. With a band I love as much as them, I need some type of closure. Now my mind (and my heart) will always wonder what could have been? Did it end to soon? Can this hole ever truly be filled?


----------



## Tang (Jan 19, 2012)

From their Facebook. 

SikTh (official) | Facebook




> More Merch has been ordered guys.. hoodies and girls skinny tee's. we will then look at getting some of the other designs up. btw, Calls for a reunion are amazing.. thanks... OF COURSE we want to... we've never said other wise. It will happen when the times right. There WILL be another SikTh record... and it will be our best... thats a PROMISE. It took us the best part of 2 years to complete the writing of DOADD so I guess you'll have to be patient. Besides, theres a bucket load of riffs that we wrote for album three still sat there - so we'll have a head start next time ;-)


----------



## gunch (Jan 20, 2012)

Sikth just reminds me why I love C# so freaking much.

BEST TUNING HANDS DOWN.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 20, 2012)

All of SikThs Facebook updates are the biggest tease.

Its like the perfect women is in front of me naked, but theres a large indestructible glass wall in-between us.


----------



## DLG (Jan 20, 2012)

they really broke up at the wrong time. 

they pretty much influenced every djent band out there, periphery especially, played a couple tours in obscurity and then broke up right before the scene blew up. 

Time to come back and reclaim the throne.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 20, 2012)

Tang said:


> From their Facebook.
> 
> SikTh (official) | Facebook
> 
> "More Merch has been ordered guys.. hoodies and girls skinny tee's. we will then look at getting some of the other designs up. btw, Calls for a reunion are amazing.. thanks... OF COURSE we want to... we've never said other wise. It will happen when the times right. There WILL be another SikTh record... and it will be our best... thats a PROMISE. It took us the best part of 2 years to complete the writing of DOADD so I guess you'll have to be patient. Besides, theres a bucket load of riffs that we wrote for album three still sat there - so we'll have a head start next time ;-)"



And then I cried.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 20, 2012)

Cannot wait for this, sikth pretty much got me interested in more complex music fullstop, without them I wouldn't have dipped into alot of new styles and extremes of music.

Will be watching this like a hawk, also this means the chances of seeing them live are now back on the table!


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 22, 2012)

DLG said:


> they really broke up at the wrong time.
> 
> they pretty much influenced every djent band out there, periphery especially, played a couple tours in obscurity and then broke up right before the scene blew up.
> 
> Time to come back and reclaim the throne.




I remember when they broke up, I was pretty much floored. I think a lot of frustration played into that decision but I agree with you, if they could have held on just a little longer, they would have exploded.

Death of a Dead Day was absolutely incredible, and for that record to have come and gone relatively unnoticed in the US was pretty insulting. To me, it was a result of terrible PR work and almost zero promotion here. Considering how extensive they toured in Europe and how big they were overseas, its still mind boggling. In retrospect, it seemed quite arrogant of somebody to assume that that kind of leg work wasn't necessary.

Either way, we are getting a new Sikth album. Hopefully somebody in their camp will also see the need to start new pressings of Dead Day records because even the most hardcore new fan, probably can't afford to pay $40 to $60 dollars on Ebay.


----------



## mayx (Jan 22, 2012)

> I remember when they broke up, I was pretty much floored.




Yeah, i just discovered them by that time and realized i will never see them perform, but maybe it will happen in future . Also this is the year of amazing reunions refused, at the drive in and maybe sikth! 2012 turns out better than i thought!


----------



## craig-sansum (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Ralyks (Jul 15, 2012)

So they might play next year, they might not... huh...


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 16, 2012)

Mikee seems like a cool dude. Even if they don't release another album, I really hope they do a US tour eventually. They're up there with SOAD of bands that I need to see before I die.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I really hope they come back and remind djent kiddies of how its done


----------

